

Why I Wear Shorts and a T-Shirt to Work - blivingston
http://blairlivingston.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/why-i-wear-shorts-and-a-t-shirt-to-work/

======
slantyyz
tldr: Because I want to and because I can, I do.

Reason #1 is the lamest reason I've ever seen: "I am taking that mental
capacity and putting it elsewhere." -- yeah, that capacity is spent writing a
700+ word rationalization for not dressing up.

